# Rain



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Who's going in the rain tomorrow?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not me, have to work. Bow hunting with my son Saturday, so maybe my first hunt will be Sunday. Good luck if you get out.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Got out this morning. 3 man limit in one hour!


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

We got 2 man limit on one tree line, in 15 minutes, if it wasn't raining I would have felt bad for doing it so quickly! Saturday should be good too, hardly anyone out this morning where I hunted--


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wanted to go to Berlin but Dick Godard said there would be "Thunder Storms" due to the warm temps. Dick's normally right on! Didn't hear any thunder but it sure rained. Ended up doing leaves from two giant oaks in the yard this afternoon that shed all their leaves from the rain!! Anyone go there today? Bet there was an army out there, in raingear. Trying to get out tomorrow.
Edit-Went out with two old Brits. Those "storm-troopers" must have gotten them all on Fri! Of course, the dogs are old, fat, lazy-like me! Couple hours busting thick brush did us in!


----------

